
CrossFit: The Good, Bad, and the Ugly - px
http://www.t-nation.com/training/crossfit-the-good-bad-and-the-ugly
======
wallnerm
Disclaimer: I have been doing CrossFit for about 2 years and I am also working
on software projects for CrossFit gym owners and athletes.

I agree with most of the arguments in Mark Rippetoe's article. There is a huge
quality difference between CrossFit gyms and coaches. CrossFit makes
prospective gym owners take a weekend long course and then one can apply to be
an affiliate owner. The CrossFit company doesn't provide any other support
besides that. CrossFit is not a seal of quality. Being an affiliate means the
owner took the course and paid the annual affiliate fee.

The system is very much based on reputation and smarter athletes move from gym
to gym to find the quality they are looking for. Given that around the world
there are 30 new CrossFit gyms opening every week (!), competition among the
gyms is increasing dramatically.

I see more and more gyms opening either by former CrossFitters or coaches who
do CrossFit-like exercises. Even though they don't affiliate themselves with
CrossFit directly, they are benefiting from the "CrossFit hype" as well.

CrossFit can be a great exercise and training. It's important to find a good
coach though!

